# What Record Keeping / BAS software do you use?



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

Thought this question needed to be updated considering we are in a new financial year.
How do you keep track of your expenses and mileage, do you use spreadsheets or Apps etc?

I use to use Ridcam's spreadsheet to get a general idea (mine was never accurate) but now with the new fees and changes again it's basically obsolete, there was meant to be an update but I think it's gone AWOL

On trip, I run a meter app in the background to cross reference trips to the time and KM oober claim I do

With BAS I'm still trying to find out what deductions apply to our style of work.


----------



## whocareaboutPAX (Apr 11, 2016)

Reckon. $10 a month. Easy to use etc. Best of all I can send my 15 invoices a week to my lessees easily.


----------



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

I use QuickBooks because it makes BAS / GST reasonably straightforward. I got my accountant to check the first one.

I could provide more depth if anyone's interested. 

Cheers 

BB


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

register for business use
claim 100% is the way to go


----------



## 54sept (Feb 6, 2017)

I just use Excel spreadsheet.


----------



## NZShaker (Feb 1, 2016)

I use an excel spreadsheet given to me by my accountant.

I do all 4 BAS, lodge the 4th qtr one but don't pay it, get them to do my personal Tax and they will make sure all is correct with my goober TAX and make any adjustments....then pay what I owe

Yep might cost me a little more but hey not worth getting it wrong.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Wave.
Free, extensive, easy...


----------



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

I use wave for other stuff
Not sure how to set it up to use for uber though


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

MYOB


----------



## GCer (Jul 4, 2017)

The iDrive for Uber app. It's free. It tracks every shift and saves to .CSV files.


----------



## Southuber (Mar 18, 2016)

I Use Xero. Not cheap but a very good app.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't find it necessary to use any. I use a (disposable) fountain pen, paper and a calculator.

My compromise with modernity has been to move from quill, vellum and abacus.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> I don't find it necessary to use any. I use a (disposable) fountain pen, paper and a calculator.
> 
> My compromise with modernity has been to move from quill, vellum and abacus.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who does this


----------



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

Bandy said:


> Wave.
> Free, extensive, easy...


Hey Bandy does wave have provision to produce BAS/GST statements automatically, or do you just calculate it from the data.

Much appreciated,

BB


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

BabyBoomer said:


> Hey Bandy does wave have provision to produce BAS/GST statements automatically, or do you just calculate it from the data.
> 
> Much appreciated,
> 
> BB


No it doesn't, you can set up a 10% tax on sales and reports spit out the figures my accountant needs to fill the blanks on a BAS...


----------



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks Bandy,

QB has an auto BAS GST function, but of course needs a monthly subscription. Auto bank statement download/update is good. 

Helping me get my books in order I guess.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## KawanaPete (Oct 25, 2015)

Partner People is my choice for book keeping


----------



## Jasm (Aug 7, 2017)

NZShaker said:


> I use an excel spreadsheet given to me by my accountant.
> 
> I do all 4 BAS, lodge the 4th qtr one but don't pay it, get them to do my personal Tax and they will make sure all is correct with my goober TAX and make any adjustments....then pay what I owe
> 
> Yep might cost me a little more but hey not worth getting it wrong.


Hi 
Could you please send me a spreadsheet link
Thanks


----------



## Jasm (Aug 7, 2017)

BabyBoomer said:


> I use QuickBooks because it makes BAS / GST reasonably straightforward. I got my accountant to check the first one.
> 
> I could provide more depth if anyone's interested.
> 
> ...


Yes
Please if you could send me a sample of BAS will be thankful


----------



## Where to Mister? (Jul 16, 2017)

A helpful spreadsheet in the Melbourne forum.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/vers...gbook-expenses-and-income-spreadsheet.191017/


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Where to Mister? said:


> A helpful spreadsheet in the Melbourne forum.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/vers...gbook-expenses-and-income-spreadsheet.191017/


is there an Halal version?


----------

